# Mug Press produce bad effect on sides.



## reysaw (Nov 27, 2015)

I have been trying to heat press my image on mugs and notice that the sides are usually not smooth and even. it has abit of white spot rough surface effect. does anyone know whats the issue?
thanks


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Thats probably inferior quality mugs,


----------



## JosephRegan90 (Dec 26, 2015)

may be low quality mugs


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Is the rough surface effect there before you press or only after you press?


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

What type of paper are you using?


----------



## noblehaus (Feb 21, 2011)

the ink "bleeds" after you done on the ceramic, we place ours in front of a fan on hi and they cool off quicker and dont bleed

we had the same issue this solved it


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I take mine from the press peel of the wrap and dunk it in freshly boiled water and then run it under a cold tap. never a problem.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Do you get good results with your flat press on to a hard substrate? What paper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reysaw (Nov 27, 2015)

WalkingZombie said:


> Is the rough surface effect there before you press or only after you press?



After press.


----------



## reysaw (Nov 27, 2015)

ZO6 KLR said:


> What type of paper are you using?


Both china and Korean paper produce same issue.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

You should try a better quality mugs it happens sometime when the quality of the mug is not good


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

reysaw said:


> After press.


If it is after you press, it is most likely the paper sticking to the mug and leaves a rough texture. That happens when you put a lot of pressure. This usually happens with dark/black colors.

1) you can use a little less time (when using a lot of dark colors in image);
2) you can use a little less pressure;
3) you can hand wash it with water and soft towel and it should come off;
4) you can also count to 20-30 second after you remove from mug press and then carefully remove the paper. Then place in front of fan to cool off the mug.


If you are using soft coated mugs and using a lot of pressure, then the paper fibers are embedding into the coating and when it dries, it leaves a textured finish when removing the paper.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
The success of your transfer is largely dependent on the coated mug. so must be care full while selecting the mugs.


----------

